# Tyre kickers in work



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sometimes I feel I’m working with a bunch of 2 year old kids with ADHD as opposed to responsible men in their mid to late 30’s. No offence to anyone out there that has ADHD or such like.

During our lunch break if it isn’t raining myself and a few colleagues take a walk around the company car park to escape the madness of the office for 10/15 minutes. What has been happening recently is some members of this group (well, 2 really) enjoy kicking each tyre on my new car multiple times as they walk by my car. Now you might say this is “normal” banter/behaviour and not really damaging to the tyre, however you should consider that these people are in their mid to late 30’s and that this is a daily occurrence. I’m 28 myself and would never consider even touching someone else’s property, let alone kicking it – it’s just ultimately disrespectful, regardless of whether damage is caused or not. 

I know kicking wheels doesn’t really damage the tyres per say and they are designed to take a lot more abuse than this, but I was thinking there could be a degree of wheel damage being caused (they are low profile tyres). Most times they just kick the tyres, but the odd time they have struck the alloy wheels as well which concerns me somewhat considering most of them wear steel toe-capped safety boots. I haven’t seen any damage yet, but if this continues it’s only a matter of time.

Today I asked nicely for them to stop their usual kicking and got quite a serious / violent response that I know from working with these guys is genuinely serious. When I asked how they’d like it if I did the same thing to their cars they essentially said if I even tried it I would get my legs broken. Nice responsible attitude eh? No point in taking this further as that only tends to make things worse and would more than likely be seen as a trivial matter by the company management.

I know this sounds stupid and like I’m over reacting but I’m at the stage now where I totally regret getting a new car. I’ve only had the car 2 months now but am already considering getting rid of it as so far it seems to have just annoyed people. I considered just leaving it at home and getting the bus into work, in which case I may as well not have the car at all as I can’t afford to do both. But then, why did I spend all these hours working all this overtime and generally killing myself over the last 3 years just to afford this?

Anyway, sorry for the rant but I’d just like to know how you guys would deal with such spoilt toddlers throwing tantrums?



Thanks,

R.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Never back down buddy, stand your ground, if you don't like it, ensure they stop it


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Any CCTV around? Ask for the footage - they should have at-least a months worth. Get all of it and show it to the boss!

If that doesn't work, park your car in a side street?


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

Have a polite word asking them to stop kicking your car, Simple fact it's not theirs and they don't pay for it


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

rmac86 said:


> Sometimes I feel I'm working with a bunch of 2 year old kids with ADHD as opposed to responsible men in their mid to late 30's. No offence to anyone out there that has ADHD or such like.
> 
> During our lunch break if it isn't raining myself and a few colleagues take a walk around the company car park to escape the madness of the office for 10/15 minutes. What has been happening recently is some members of this group (well, 2 really) enjoy kicking each tyre on my new car multiple times as they walk by my car. Now you might say this is "normal" banter/behaviour and not really damaging to the tyre, however you should consider that these people are in their mid to late 30's and that this is a daily occurrence. I'm 28 myself and would never consider even touching someone else's property, let alone kicking it - it's just ultimately disrespectful, regardless of whether damage is caused or not.
> 
> ...


It really is awful when a grown man can't act his age - this behaviour is shocking in my opinion. As stated before - stand your ground. As intimidating as they appear, by showing weakness/appearing to back down will just enable these plonkers to walk all over you.

How is your manager/boss? Are they the approachable type? If so I'd be inclined to have a quiet word and just let them be aware of how you feel


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Again as has been said above. When you tell them again make sure you have your phone on record and capture any threats.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

A threat of violence should be taken seriously by the management. They may be all roll-up and no tobacco, but best not kick the wasp's nest. Take pride in your new car, and distance yourself from these nit-picking Apes.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

As above
Speak with your manager and if you have to contact your HR department.
It's what they get paid for


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

My blood is boiling for you mate, people like this just don't have any respect for anything, my first reaction would be to tell them to [email protected]@k off and leave it alone but probably wouldn't help, definitely time to contact upper management or hr dept, nobody should have to put up with crap like that at work or anywhere else for that matter  hope you get it sorted :thumb:


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sounds like you need to lift your leg and spray your territory,

regardless of who they are that's yours, how would you react if they copped a feel of your Mrs once a day?? Little bit extreme but same principle


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

I would have ******* them the first time it happened.
I too work my ****off for a nice car.


----------



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> Any CCTV around? Ask for the footage - they should have at-least a months worth. Get all of it and show it to the boss!
> 
> If that doesn't work, park your car in a side street?


It's a fair point, and a good idea - thanks for the suggestion. However there is no CCTV and the company claim to have no responsibility for any cars parked on the premesis, even less so if it was parked off site as you suggest.

From what I understand because of the size of the car park it's essentially the same principle as a supermarket car park - cars are parked at the owners risk. I imagine if everyone put in claims for damaged property the company would very quickly go broke.

Thanks,

R.


----------



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

ChrisMEI said:


> Have a polite word asking them to stop kicking your car, Simple fact it's not theirs and they don't pay for it


I tried that approach today and got assaulted verbally. Consulted one of the more "senior" guys that witnessed the event and he claims I was provoking the assaulter by parking my car there. Go figure..


----------



## bill vts (Dec 20, 2006)

Never back down stand your ground it even if your bluffing. They might be aswell its your car, I would've told them to do one ! if you'll not liking them anymore stay in the office. They might be just doing this because they're jealous of what you got and trying to **** you off.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Think you need a word with Mr T...

Think they need a stern talking too, get arsy with them. Or go and kick theirs and see what happens? If they are going to break your legs, let em try!


----------



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

Supermario said:


> It really is awful when a grown man can't act his age - this behaviour is shocking in my opinion. As stated before - stand your ground. As intimidating as they appear, by showing weakness/appearing to back down will just enable these plonkers to walk all over you.
> 
> How is your manager/boss? Are they the approachable type? If so I'd be inclined to have a quiet word and just let them be aware of how you feel


Couldn't agree more mate - truly shocking when people don't act their age.

My 'direct' manager is a great guy - very approachable and a good listener although he is quite ineffective when it comes to situations like this. He would rather wait and see what happens as opposed to taking decisive action. Going above his head is a big no-no as it would reflect very badly on him and I don't really want to be bringing that kind of fight to his door, if you know what I mean?

Thanks,

R.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

My work car park is a pain in the **** and I've had to have a 'word' with one or two lads, luckily being well over 6 foot, 20 stone and a skinhead helps 😁


----------



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

leehob said:


> My blood is boiling for you mate, people like this just don't have any respect for anything, my first reaction would be to tell them to [email protected]@k off and leave it alone but probably wouldn't help, definitely time to contact upper management or hr dept, nobody should have to put up with crap like that at work or anywhere else for that matter  hope you get it sorted :thumb:


Absolutely, couldn't have said it better myself! There were some choice words used at the time along those lines, nothing overly uncalled for but forceful none the less. I was raised to respect other peoples possessions, which it seems these people just aren't.

Their attitude just seems to be such a childish mentality of "well if I can't have it, I'm going to try my hardest to ruin it for you", which is even more shocking considering they are both in a 'senior' position and meant to be leading by example.


----------



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

BrummyPete said:


> My work car park is a pain in the **** and I've had to have a 'word' with one or two lads, luckily being well over 6 foot, 20 stone and a skinhead helps 😁


Could I hire you for a day lol?

It's the other way around for me - they are both over 6 feet and (probably) in the region of about 20 stone each. Whilst I'm not the skinniest myself, I'm significantly smaller at 5 foot 5.

Thanks,

R.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Is there any other place you could Park your car, maybe just out the way of where they walk I'm not sure what to suggest, they sound like apes to me, maybe ignoring them is the way forward and if they know they won't get a reaction from you they will stop


----------



## B8sy86 (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't often post on here but I hate reading things like this as it's cruel and pathetic. I feel for you as this is a bullying situation actioned by pathetic people in life that never realised that anyone decent in this world looks down at them as a pathetic scumbag... I was bullied a lot as a child and grew up learning how to talk myself out of most situations.

Why don't you try a far calmer and polite approach, try taking 1 of the idiots to the side and very nicely point out that you appreciate it's funny to them and you apologise if you've done something to upset them but their actions are bullying and you don't understand why they are continuing and you would genuinely like them to stop. Ask them if they realise that you are considering selling the car because you are so unhappy about it. If they react bad to this approach or carry on you can then go with the follow up of..."guys I've tried the polite approach but I've had enough, if you do it again I will go as high as I have to in order to have formal action taken, if you threaten me in anyway I will also involve the police and should you physically touch me I will prosecute to the full extent of the law including claiming personal damages for any pain you cause... Is it worth your jobs over this one as that is where this situation and your jobs will end..."

Then park you car elsewhere and get the bus, unfortunately the last bit might result in damage to the car. I'm lucky enough to be in a position now that anyone doing this to me would quickly realise their job is on the line if they carry on and should a team member come to me I would immediately step in.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Bullying plain and simple !


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

how do you get on with them normally. Or are they ******** all the time. The problem is how it's going to escalate .Stop it now or it's going to get worse .There's 3 things in this world I can't abide and won't tolerate .
Number 2 of the 3 is bullying of any kind, verbal, physical or anything where someone is made to look small or hurt .I don't seem to mind getting a kicking which sounds absolutely stupid even as a kid, but I've got to know I'm in the right . So you either stand up to them or put up with it for the duration of your time at the firm. Or go and boot one of their cars and see if they can't fight as quick as they run their mouth. Its my experience there's a pecking order at any workplace.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Hate bullies having been bullied at school from 10 to 14yrs old.
Even though that was 30 yrs ago it still hits a raw nerve.
You can't just carry on like this.
Even though I learned to talking myself out of a beating MOST of the time, it was always at the price of taking $h!t and taking an emotional beating.

Easy for others to say punch or kick like this and that.
Got the same with my dad who enrolled me at school judo.......WHERE ALL THE BULLIES TRAINED:wall:

IF you think they are utter nutter low life's who would stab or kill you in a fight IT'S NOT WORTH THE RISK.
I'd catch the bus and start looking to work elsewhere.

If not then tell them you ain't backing down.
They can either hit you and deal with the legal and career consequences or back off.

When the time is right seek solice in Martial Arts training.
Due to being bullied from 10 to 14 I'd had enough.
I started at 16 and it's changed my life.
For the first few years out of fear/vengeance then when I got strong just for the rush.
From 19 to 30 I trained twice a day.

Now when I talk myself out of a confrontation I'm not a victim but more dictate the situation out of choice/control knowing that I have fought many such brawlers/know it all's on the mats and in the ring and have nothing to prove.
I hope my confidence rubs off on my kids and they walk tall never living with the fear and helplessness I once did.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

*headphones *, I know what you mean .I had it from 12 to 16 by two lads .I've noticed it always takes more than one Anyway when I was on the taxi work I happened to pick one of them up. He must have thought I was like what I was in school mistake 1 mistake 2 was standing too close to the car and saying he wasn't going to pay the fare .Mistake three was letting me grab the tie he had on pulling him towards the car and setting of with him running his legs off try to keep up at the side of the car looking a fool going by all the clubs and the lines of people waiting to get in
All the while he's shouting at me to stop I'm shouting back are you going to pay. .point 5 of a mile I was stopped by the boys in blue . I have to say I've never met a group of cooler Cops ever. Not only was he made to pay more than the fare he got an almighty crack of a cop for being lippy.
Best night of my life that was 92 The hardest thing about the whole town episode was having to tell the Mrs I was a bullied kid as I've never really lost a fight while i've been with her .don't get me wrong i've had a few beatings but i've still been standing.That's not a boast bragging keyboard warrior talk its the truth .
On the night I fessed up to the wife, well it was the only thing I've kept from her as I was and to a certain extent am still shamed by it I Don't care what the physiological people say bullying scars you I'm 48 and I still want those two lads any way I can get them. The biggest embarrassment though was having to admit to it 
Respect to you *HEADPHONES* for speaking about it I Only followed suit. That's the reason for despising anything to do with bullying 
My daughter went through it at school I recognized the signs straight away .You know why she was bullied ...She was cleverer than some of the kids in the top sets so they ganged up on her . I went nuts teachers ran away from me. Not my best moment ,but our lass was out of the school by end of the week .Thing is their was damage done she has to see a shrink and she's slowly coming round .
The only thing that got her functioning is her school work and Chris JD's Evo 9 and her drawing skills which blow me away 
So that's the reasons I'm touchy about bullying of any kind 
its a funny thing I studied ma trad free style then kempo san of course it had to stop in 93 when I had a car crash ,but I loved it while it lasted
Daz


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

This thread just had me daydreaming of a fantasy like situation of a car meet with hundreds of DW members at your car park at home time.
Say a hundred blokes.....all wearing MMA "tap out" t shirts for a laugh, politely expressing how disapproving we all are of bullies disrespecting others cars lol.

But on a serious note.
Stay calm and cool.
Stay legal.
And whatever path you take, I wish you all the best


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

HEADPHONES said:


> This thread just had me daydreaming of a fantasy like situation of a car meet with hundreds of DW members at your car park at home time.
> Say a hundred blokes.....all wearing MMA "tap out" t shirts for a laugh, politely expressing how disapproving we all are of bullies disrespecting others cars lol.
> 
> But on a serious note.
> ...


I like the idea of that, there are some big lads on here. I Can just imagine the faces of the bullying pair of block head :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

rmac86 said:


> It's a fair point, and a good idea - thanks for the suggestion. However there is no CCTV and the *company claim to have no responsibility for any cars parked on the premesis*, even less so if it was parked off site as you suggest.
> 
> From what I understand because of the size of the car park it's essentially the same principle as a supermarket car park - cars are parked at the owners risk. I imagine if everyone put in claims for damaged property the company would very quickly go broke.
> 
> ...


It's not a car damage issue, it's a verbal abuse and threat of violence problem! Even if it was a car damage issue...which it's not, deliberate vandalising of another employees car would not be brushed away.

Without knowing the others you work with it's not easy to give advice.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

HEADPHONES said:


> This thread just had me daydreaming of a fantasy like situation of a car meet with hundreds of DW members at your car park at home time.
> Say a hundred blokes.....all wearing MMA "tap out" t shirts for a laugh, politely expressing how disapproving we all are of bullies disrespecting others cars lol.
> 
> But on a serious note.
> ...


When do we meet then?, GRRRRRR LET ME AT EM


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Lets all take a deep breath and let calmer heads prevail here, i can understand people not liking bullies or bullying but please DO NOT post messages involving descriptions of violence or suggestions of the same.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

_muzzer42; 08-09-2015 at 08:26 AM. Reason: Not on here please _
_Sorry Muzz Wont happen again, but I thought it might help. As I've said wont be mentioned again _
_Daz_


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lot of valid points made...

May be disassociating with them will stop it as your not there it won't get a rise so no point doing it. ( there is always the fear they may scratch it if there that jealous.) Difficult call.

As mentioned speaking with them individually but as you mentioned the first you spoke with didn't seam to work but you never know.

As for car park damage, one thing with a supermarket etc but this is actual company employees causing or possibly attempted damage.

While there at work even on a break they are on company time and premisses so reflects upon the company, ( employing fools now idiots in the ones behaving in such a way ).

The threats however take it to another level and really do need reprimanding at least, just raising your voice well shouting to be more exact is not acceptable, swearing an absolute know know, and threats of violence really should be a dismissible offence.
One employee at the sons place... now loonily its a big firm... Employee was shouting and swearing at him, he said he mentioned it to his direct supervisor and they said he will mention it to the employee. However i told him it actually needs officially reporting as its a disciplining action. He did report it so officially logged and the employee taken to task with official reprimand.

Best to take the civil actions first, do not accept the threats as stated its most likely to continue or get worse as they think they can get away with it.

I as many have been bullied in the past mainly I'm sure through school, this could be the biggest or smallest in stature its there mental set that dictates there actions.

I had a fair few run ins but resolved them to my benefit in different ways and ensured i never took it again in later life, fortunately I'm actually stronger from it.. alas many others remain scared from it emotionally or physically or both.

But i digress, i think all have given options to you and its really down to what you take up one or all.

I hope its resolved to your satisfaction as soon as possible... I could say that you could tell management that its causing you continued distress and could well impact upon your work performance etc... however that may result in them viewing you as not doing your job and not admitting to the problem of the bullying.

All the best, and although most likely a play on words from a certain file used in metal work... This saying became the personal motto of...General "Vinegar Joe" Stilwell...

*'nil carborundum illegitimi'*


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

james_death said:


> Lot of valid points made...
> 
> May be disassociating with them will stop it as your not there it won't get a rise so no point doing it. ( there is always the fear they may scratch it if there that jealous.) Difficult call.
> 
> ...


is that DONT LET THE ******* GET YOU DOWN /WIN


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Indeed Don't let the Bar Stewards Grind You Down... Or Barstools could work also... for the family friendly saying...


----------

